
Aaron Swartz: How to Get a Job Like Mine (2007) - colinprince
https://aaronsw.jottit.com/howtoget
======
klez
The blog is dead. Archive link

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180616204226/https://aaronsw.j...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180616204226/https://aaronsw.jottit.com/howtoget)

~~~
jason_slack
This link shows blocked due to content filtering.

